# clomid.... cyst... please help



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies! i went for my tracking scan yesterday and the cons told me that i have a massive cyst and that he cant see whether there are any follies as it's blocking the view!! arrrrrghhh. this is my first cycle of clomid and i had a lap & dye 19th of jan and i dont think it was reported on then... anyway, he wants me to come back as soon as af appears so that he can see what the cyst is doing then. has this happened  to anyone??

im really nervous and v upset that i didnt get any good news yesterday.


thank you.


amanda xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

missy b sorry hunny i havent had any dealings with cysts + such but i do know of some ladies who post on here who have had cyst probs so hopefully they will see this post + reply, your follies were hiddin so i wonder if you dont still have a chance this month so i have my  this month hasnt been in vein



xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

aww cleg thank you so much for replying... some of the girls on the secondary thread have reassured me too some im hoping all is ok... we didnt have bms fri night after the scan as i was so fed up and fell asleep on the sofa at 9 o'clock.. we went out last night so didnt have any bms but had some today... so im hoping we havent missed our chance!


amanda xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

you'll be fine hunny  hope you had a good evening last night + were able to relax a little 

xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

yes had a bit of a relax although one of the girls was pg and she asked me if i minded her coming as she knew how hard we had been trying... it just made me feel like ppl feel sorry for me... how are you doing hun? how is treatment going?

amanda xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

im sure they were just thinking about your feelings which is better than them not ey hunny,

im fine TX is going as well as can be 

xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

yes thats true.. and she was so sweet about it all.. she felt more awkward than i did.. i know she has had a tough time as she got pg about the same time as one of the other girls on the ward and then she lost her baby and found work really hard as the the other girls pregnancy went on.. anyway, she got pg again quite soon afterwards so i felt she was v v understanding and she is so sweet anyway... i dont think the alcohol helped because i was feeling quite teary anyway.. ah well today is a new day and i feel alot more positive... all the best with the stimming hun xx 


amanda xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hey missyb

i am prone to cysts but was still given clomid to try and achieve a bfp but it only made the cysts come back. have they said what sort of cyst they think it is? functional or chocolate cyst etc? the chocolate cysts can effect the hormones but hopefully its just a functional cyst which shouldnt be too much to worry about as they're pretty common and most woman dont even know they have one. 

hope you get some answers soon


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi jo! thank you so much for replying to my post. you wouldnt believe im a nurse would you.. i was in such a flap as i'd had a nightmare just to get there that i didnt ask.. all he said was that he wanted to see me as soon as af starts so that he could see what it was doing... i had to have an abdo uss that day and they picked up on it too and they said it was 4 cm.. but when i had the trans vaginal scan he said it was much bigger.. i didnt ask how big it was... i asked him if it thought it was something sinister and he said he couldnt say (but i had a lap n dye 19th jan so im hoping its not!) i just wished i wasnt in such a flap as there are so many questions i wouldve asked. he didnt put any restrictions on bms and said if i get pg then all well and good... im just v confused hun 


amanda xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

if the con said to continue with the BMS + if you got PG then all would be good maybe its nothign as sinister, i do think that they should of went into a little more detail but you will fond out more at your appointment, if they were worried + thought the cyst might affect you + your chances of conceiving this month i think they may have said more to that effect 

write a list of ??'s you have for your next visit  then no fear of leaving anyhting out 

xxx


----------



## MandyL (Dec 21, 2007)

I had a massive cyst on Clomid as well...  But for me it was very painful.  I didn't have my scan until about 2 weeks after the pain started and at that point it was at 7cm, by that time the pain was less so the doctor said it was probably quite a bit bigger.  It did take a couple months, but the cyst did go away on its own, and no ill effects from having it.  Mine was after I O'd though so I can't advise on BMS...  Except that mine was so painful there was NO way I was having him poke around in there!


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi mandy!! thank you for replying to the post... i have been getting ovary pain though im not sure if that has been due to the cyst or the bms! i have visions of my poor ovary & cyst shaken but not stirred! one of the girls on the 2ww said that she had a said and it can be due to some big time Ov! i hope so! glad yours went away hun. i see from your info that you are from canada... how lovely! fab to speak to you!


hi cleg... thanks for being the voice of reason (as per usual!) good luck for tomorrow hun.


im sooooo tired today and my body is giving me mixed messages!

hope you are both well.


amanda xx


----------

